# Can Read But cannot Write



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

I hav installed Windows XP on NTFS and Suse 10.2.
Whenever i try to paste something in NTFS partitions(IN LINUX) it says u dont hav permissions to do that.
Then i clicked on drive's properties and checked all of these.
But that didnt solved the problem.
How can i do this??


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

What are you using for writing on NTFS? You need some util like ntfs-3g or linux-ntfs(don't remember the exact name). And you need to mount the partition using that driver.


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

Can u post ur fstab details? => "more /etc/fstab" !


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

TYF said:
			
		

> need to mount the partition using that driver.


Partitions get mounted automatically on startup.



			
				Mediator said:
			
		

> Can u post ur fstab details? => "more /etc/fstab" !


Sorry dude i m new to linux.
Waaaaaaaat is It??


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Partitions get mounted automatically on startup.


Oh! I didn't know about that. Thx for telling me.



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> Sorry dude i m new to linux.
> Waaaaaaaat is It??


 He's given the exact command just follow it.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

TYF}
Dont get it wrong. I was just telling that oveer here they r mounted when i start the system and i can access them. 
Is there any other meaning of Mount??
[/quote said:
			
		

> By the way searched in the DVD nd got these software....
> 1. *ntfsprogs* Preinstalled on system.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

Replace "*ro,users,gid=users,umask=00*" with "*exec,user,noauto 0 0*" in fstab!
Then just goto terminal and do "mount /windows/C". Or u can use the "disk mounter" applet for mounting drives in gnome's panel.  

Gnome panel > right click > add to panel > disk mounter!  Select ur drive and go.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

ro with EXEC
users with user
gid=users with noauto 0 0
unmask = 00
????


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Replace "*ro,users,gid=users,umask=00*" with "*exec,user,noauto 0 0*" in fstab!
> Then just goto terminal and do "mount /windows/C". Or u can use the "disk mounter" applet for mounting drives in gnome's panel.
> 
> Gnome panel > right click > add to panel > disk mounter!  Select ur drive and go.


 Are the drivers in the kernel able to write to NTFS partition now?


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

^^I dunno! But if he can read the partitions with ntfs options like in his screenshot of fstab, then I guess he can write to the partitions too!



			
				manshia said:
			
		

> ro with EXEC
> users with user
> gid=users with noauto 0 0
> unmask = 00
> ????


Yes! And "*,*" with "*,*"!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^^I dunno! But if he can read the partitions with ntfs options like in his screenshot of fstab, then I guess he can write to the partitions too!


 ntfs read support has been around for long enough but write support just came in the kernel or 2.6.18, and it wasn't usable. This has been discussed in another thread.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

@ Mediator

This is the file now--
Plz tell if there is any mistake.

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/7429/loaditmp6.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Feb 12, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> I hav installed Windows XP on NTFS and Suse 10.2.
> Whenever i try to paste something in NTFS partitions(IN LINUX) it says u dont hav permissions to do that.
> Then i clicked on drive's properties and checked all of these.
> But that didnt solved the problem.
> How can i do this??


You'll have to download and install NTFS kernel from the kernel site (search google.com/linux for that) and then you can write on NTFS drives.


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> @ Mediator
> 
> This is the file now--
> Plz tell if there is any mistake.
> ...


Remove the "umask=00,nls=utf8"!

@TYF : Didn't know that. Anyways all the modern distros they say have ntfs support!

@manshia : If things still don't go the way they r suposed to, then update the kernel first.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

@Mediator

is it Ok now??

*img360.imageshack.us/img360/5791/untitledmq5.jpg


----------



## freebird (Feb 12, 2007)

*do you want write access in ntfs partitions...*

ntfs-3g is the present available solution for write access from linux to ntfs partitions...suse linux repos may have it.get it installed and edit your /etc/fstab as:

```
~# gedit /etc/fstab
/dev/sdx       /media/sda1    ntfs-3g  silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.UTF-8  0  0
```
HOWTOInstall newest ntfs-3g driver and fuse in opensuse 10.1
*www.suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=29813
*forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?p=530&sid=e56c7ad52a3d0bdbf71fe104c199154a


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea it is ok now! Proceed...


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

Done.

Now when i typed 
mount /windows/C

It told either it is BUSY or it is Already mounted.
??????????????


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

Restart ur system, then try! Or simply command "umount /windows/C" as root first and then try mounting as normal user!


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

After restart mounted the Drive.
When i tried to access it, it said  Cudnt enter folder Windows/C.
Sud i update the kernel??

How to do that??


----------



## kalpik (Feb 12, 2007)

^^ Just install ntfs-3g.. Kernel will NOT give you NTFS write support.. Only NTFS-3g will provide that..
*www.ntfs-3g.org


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 12, 2007)

install fuse, fuse-libs, ntfs-3g, ntfsprogs & ntfsprogs-gnomevfs from your package manager, must be yast, search them and install, these are exact names just search.

make sure the partitions are unmounted, then issue this command as root

```
mount /dev/hdb1 /windows/C -t ntfs-3g -rw umask=0000
```

check if it gets mounted, if it gets mounted then for sure you can write too.

i guess no need to update the kernel when the thing can be done without updating.


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

Then, as others r saying, do install ntfs-3g!


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 13, 2007)

Naa.
i installed both the packages, FUSE and NTFS-3g.
After Unmounting the C, i gave this command

```
mount /dev/hdb1 /windows/C -t ntfs-3g -rw umask=0000
```
It Said

```
Usage: mount -V                 : print version
       mount -h                 : print this help
       mount                    : list mounted filesystems
       mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.
Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
       mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
       mount device             : mount device at the known place
       mount directory          : mount known device here
       mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
       mount --bind olddir newdir
or move a subtree:
       mount --move olddir newdir
A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].
For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
```
The changes i had made in FSTAB, sud i mke them default??


----------



## mediator (Feb 13, 2007)

Please change "ntfs" to "ntfs-3g" in ur fstab and then try!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Naa.
> i installed both the packages, FUSE and NTFS-3g.
> After Unmounting the C, i gave this command
> 
> ...


 There's error with the syntax. umask should be specified after -o


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 13, 2007)

^^^^^^
plz explain with correct syntax.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2007)

mount /dev/hdb1 /windows/C -t ntfs-3g -rw -o umask=0000


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 14, 2007)

it gave this error


> fusermount: mountpoint is not empty
> fusermount: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
> FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory
> Unmounting /dev/hdb1 ()


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

umount -f /dev/hdb1
and try again mounting


----------



## eddie (Feb 15, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> mount /dev/hdb1 /windows/C -t ntfs-3g -rw -o umask=0000


 rw is an option and should come after -o. the correct syntax would be

```
mount /dev/hdb1 /windows/C -t ntfs-3g -o rw,umask=0000
```

As for OP: Looks like your partition is already mounted using ntfs. You need to first unmount it and then try the new command.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 15, 2007)

^^
naaaa......
the partitions r unmounted.
when i give command umount it says partition is not mounted.


----------



## eddie (Feb 15, 2007)

Then execute the command I gave you and if it gives you the same error again, then give me the output of this command

```
cat /etc/mtab
```


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 16, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> rw is an option and should come after -o. the correct syntax would be
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/hdb1 /windows/C -t ntfs-3g -o rw,umask=0000
> ...



When i gave this command



> fusermount: mountpoint is not empty
> fusermount: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
> FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory
> Unmounting /dev/hdb1 ()



The outpur of mtab is 



> linux-zpzd:/home/manshahia # cat /etc/mtab
> /dev/hdb10 / ext3 rw,acl,user_xattr 0 0
> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
> sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0
> ...



*?????*

Now i cant even Read my NTFS partitions.


----------



## eddie (Feb 16, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Now i cant even Read my NTFS partitions.


 Give output of 
	
	



```
ls -l /windows/C
```


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 16, 2007)

^^^ output is


```
total 4
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-02-13 09:59 ravi
```


----------



## eddie (Feb 17, 2007)

You have some how created a directory named "ravi" in /windows/C directory because of which fusermount does not find it empty. You need to erase that directory and then execute the mount command given to you earlier.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think you can use ntfs-3g and turn off ntfs kernel modules using modconf.

```
~~#rmmod ntfs
```
 and then make your /etc/fstab entry for ntfs drive as:

```
/dev/hdb1               /media/Windows          ntfs-3g auto,users,uid=0,gid=500,umask=000,rw   0 0
```
 i Hope U already installed ntfs-3g.


----------



## freebird (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ that seems to be a good soltn.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ```
> ~~#rmmod ntfs
> ```


It said 


> ERROR: Module ntfs does not exist in /proc/modules





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> and then make your /etc/fstab entry for ntfs drive as:
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda1               /media/Windows          ntfs-3g auto,users,uid=0,gid=500,umask=000,rw   0 0
> ```


Done.


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> i Hope U already installed ntfs-3g.


Yeah i hav.
Which command to give now ??
__________


			
				eddie said:
			
		

> You have some how created a directory named "ravi" in /windows/C directory because of which fusermount does not find it empty. You need to erase that directory and then execute the mount command given to you earlier.





I cant find any folder named ravi when i booted into windows.
Also how can  b a folder created when i dont hav any write permission on the drive?? JUST ASKING YOU.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2007)

@manshahya:
in a terminal try as root user or sudo, ``mount   -a`` or ``mount  /dev/hdb1``
remember to have the /etc/fstab to contain /dev/hdb1 line as posted syntax instead of sda1!.
post the results.
Originally Posted by *eddie*
_You have some how created a directory named "ravi" in /windows/C directory because of which fusermount does not find it empty. You need to erase that directory and then execute the mount command given to you earlier._

 there seems to be 3 partitions u have with ntfs na?
__________
@manshahya:
in a terminal try as root user or sudo, ``mount   -a`` or ``mount  /dev/hdb1``
remember to have the /etc/fstab to contain /dev/hdb1 line as posted syntax instead of sda1!.
post the results.


> I cant find any folder named ravi when i booted into windows.
> Also how can  b a folder created when i dont hav any write permission on the drive?? JUST ASKING YOU.


 there seems to be 3 partitions u have with ntfs na?u'd have created in some other DIR.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah i m having three NTFS partitions and i fas as i remember i havnt created any directory with that name.

The output is


> fusermount: mountpoint is not empty
> fusermount: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
> FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory
> Unmounting /dev/hdb1 ()


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2007)

did u try to mount;do u have a folder called  /media/windows  if not make a folder called windows in /media as #mkdir  /media/windows
then try to mount the partn.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

I hav a folder named *win_c* in Media but it is empty.


----------



## eddie (Feb 17, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> I cant find any folder named ravi when i booted into windows.
> Also how can  b a folder created when i dont hav any write permission on the drive?? JUST ASKING YOU.


 You have not created a folder on the drive. You have created the folder in /windows/C folder and now you are trying to "mount" your drive on that non-empty folder which is giving you the error. Go to /windows/C through the file manager you are using on Linux and you will see the folder "ravi".


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 17, 2007)

Even I want write support, but when I try to install ntfs-3g from the *Smart* package installer, I get this output. I think the it has just dissappeared from the repos 



> linux-mr5c:/home/sunil # smart install ntfs-3g
> Loading cache...
> Updating cache...               ######################################## [100%]
> 
> ...


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

Guys, thnx for the HELP.
Problem Solved.
Thnx again


----------



## eddie (Feb 17, 2007)

It would be great if you post your method of solving the problem. This will help others users, in future, with similar problem.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

*Wat i did with help of u people and some googling  was this......*

firstly install fuse and Ntfs-3g.

Open ur fstab
for KDE

```
kwrite /etc/fstab
```

here instead of ntfs only write ntfs-3g.
save it.
Now when u will b restarting ur computer the partitions will get mounted automatically.
Also i having some problem with my C drive.
It doesnt get mounted aotumatically i hav to give a command

```
mount /dev/hdb1 /media/win_c -t ntfs-3g -o rw,umask=0
```

After giving warning and error abt fuse C drive also gets mounted.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2007)

are u getting a fuse error most prolly it may be a version conflict
*fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FAQ?PHPSESSID=5204e5f4044e73d1d42a3adfe5849179#Version_problems


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

Got it solved man.....
I had to add this line into my Fstab.

```
mount /dev/hdb1 /media/win_c -t ntfs-3g -o rw,umask=0
```

I think i sud also post the contents of fstab which can help a newbie for configuring his system.
well its like this

```
/dev/hdb10           /                    ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 1
/dev/hdb11           /home                ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 2
/dev/hdb1            /windows/C           ntfs-3g    ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
/dev/hdb1            /media/win_c         ntfs-3g    defaults,umask=0 0 0
/dev/hdb5            /windows/D           ntfs-3g    ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
/dev/hdb6            /windows/E           ntfs-3g    ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
/dev/hdb7            swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
/dev/hdb9            swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
debugfs              /sys/kernel/debug    debugfs    noauto                0 0
usbfs                /proc/bus/usb        usbfs      noauto                0 0
devpts               /dev/pts             devpts     mode=0620,gid=5       0 0
```


----------



## eddie (Feb 17, 2007)

```
/dev/hdb1            /windows/C           ntfs-3g    ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
```
You should remove that line from your fstab. Even though it will not cause you any problem because you have not deleted the directory "ravi" from /windows/C but this is not right.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

yaar eddie tell me the procedure to find that directory coz i cant find any directory there.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 17, 2007)

Why does hda1 come twice in fstab? That might be the problem.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Even I want write support, but when I try to install ntfs-3g from the *Smart* package installer, I get this output. I think the it has just dissappeared from the repos


That's probably cuz they are updating repos.. Just do smart update and try after a while


----------



## eddie (Feb 17, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> yaar eddie tell me the procedure to find that directory coz i cant find any directory there.


 On a command line do like this

```
cd /windows/C
sudo rm -R ravi
```
I would still recommend removing one of the lines from fstab that contain hdb1


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes thnx for the help guys.
Removed the directory and the line.
All the drives now mounting properly


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I have Open Suse 10.2 but installed ntfs-3g from a RedHat i386 rpm (coz i didn't know how to install other wise - i.e from a tz files).  The installation went smoothly and now *I am able to see the windows drives* as well, but still *not able to write to them.* 

This is how the Fstab looks like....I had edited it as Manshahia told.


```
/dev/sda7            /                    ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 1
/dev/sda8            /home                ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 2
/dev/sda2            /windows/C           ntfs-3g       ro,users,gid=users,umask
=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
/dev/sda5            /windows/D           ntfs-3g       ro,users,gid=users,umask
=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
/dev/sda6            swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
debugfs              /sys/kernel/debug    debugfs    noauto                0 0
usbfs                /proc/bus/usb        usbfs      noauto                0 0
devpts               /dev/pts             devpts     mode=0620,gid=5       0 0
```

what do i have to do any ideas?
__________
PS:
I have the following installed:

fuse - Userspace File System- Version - 2.6.0-9
fuse_kio - Mount Any File System Supported by KDE- Ver-0.0.cvs2005.12.08.46
ntfs-3g - Linux NTFS userspace driver-0-0.9.20070118.fc5
ntfsprogs - NTFS filesystem libraries and utilities-Ver-1.13.1-3


----------



## eddie (Feb 20, 2007)

```
/dev/sda2            /windows/C           ntfs-3g       ro,users,gid=users,umask
=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
/dev/sda5            /windows/D           ntfs-3g       ro,users,gid=users,umask
=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
```
Change the "ro" (which means read only) in those lines to "rw" (which would mean read-write)


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes Yes Yes. it works  and it can't get any easier then this .

*After I changed the "ro" to "rw" i re-booted the computer though.
* 
I think Manshahia is doing all the dirty work with Linux and I am just enjoying. It even happen while connecting to net through mobile thread.

*Thanks eddie for your help.*


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2007)

Now do some dirty work of finding more repos for suse and remove that FC rpm and install a suse one. I am sure it will have ntfs-3g.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 21, 2007)

ha ha: When i searched for myself could not find it, but the following is the RPM for Open SuSE.

ftp://ftp-1.gwdg.de/pub/linux/misc/suser-jengelh/SUSE-10.2/i586/ntfs-3g-0.20070102-jen1.i586.rpm

happy 
__________
EDIT: But messed up everyting big time. Some how did not work for me, back to the FC-5 i386 RPM, working great.

The link for it is: 
ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/fedora/extras/5/i386/ntfs-3g-0-0.9.20070118.fc5.i386.rpm


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2007)

Check this *linux.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/opensuse-102-list-of-recommended-repositories-for-yast/
Nice blog that is.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 21, 2007)

1. Remove the ntfs-3g fedora RPM, and also remove FUSE (whatever version you have installed).
2. Download FUSE from *jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/fuse/fuse-2.6.3.tar.gz
3. Extract FUSE
4. Change to the FUSE directory from terminal and type 

```
./configure --enable-kernel-module
make
sudo make install
```
one after the other.
5. Download ntfs-3g from *www.ntfs-3g.org/ntfs-3g-1.0.tgz
6. Extract it.
7. Change to ntfs-3g directory and type

```
./configure
make
sudo make install
```
8. Open /etc/fstab and update all entries to

```
/dev/whatever      /windows/whatever     ntfs-3g     [b]defaults    0   0[/b]
```


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 21, 2007)

how do i change the directory?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2007)

*www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=change+directory+++command&btnG=Search


----------



## kalpik (Feb 21, 2007)

To list directories: ls
To change directories: cd
if you extracted the tar.gz file on your desktop, just do "cd Desktop" (D is capital) and then type "cd f" then press tab.. It should automatically give you the FUSE directory. Similarly you can type "cd nt" and press tab for the ntfs-3g directory


----------

